# 1 Gallon Minimalist Planted Bowl



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*I was inspired by the video of "Jungle Bubble" even though he has pointed out flaws in the design. With that being said I need something simple I can leave somewhere that I am only at 1 week out of the month. Someone is there to do basic maintenance such as topoff and feed. I got a 1 gallon glass bowl, I will use a gooseneck lamp with an LED bulb for lighting. No mechanical filtration will be used, just air bubbles for circulation. I have this diffuser attached to a glass bend for the top, I will extend the diffuser down another inch or two. There is a mini silent air pump called an 'aPump' that I will use. The space on the bottom of the bowl that extend down will be filled with dirt, then mini gravel capping it. I still need a way to fit a micro heater into this bowl, may or may not need it. 

For plants I am thinking about pygmy chain sword, dwarf hairgrass, java moss, and maybe a red leaf plant such as a crypt. I will see if I can get the person maintaining it to dose Flourish and Excel weekly. I know I will be adding red cherry shrimps for contrast and as the main attraction, along with a few tiny horned Nerite snails. I am unsure if Amanos will be needed, I know I need at least 2 of them so they are comfortable but this is really too small...not sure how effective cherry shrimp are at keeping up with algae. I will have the maintainer drop them a quality algae wafer broken up.*


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

Aqueon makes a mini 10w heater for 5 gallons or less. That's what I used in my 1 gallon jar project.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Goomie said:


> Aqueon makes a mini 10w heater for 5 gallons or less. That's what I used in my 1 gallon jar project.


Those heaters are not really controllable with a settable temperature, some of them are always on and don't regulate at all! I'd be careful that the ambient room temperature stays stable with the uncontrolled one.

@ teebo,

Did you say you're letting someone else care for this?

Little tiny tanks are a bit fussy for a beginner to be managing.


----------



## Goomie (Jul 21, 2015)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Those heaters are not really controllable with a settable temperature, some of them are always on and don't regulate at all! I'd be careful that the ambient room temperature stays stable with the uncontrolled one.
> 
> @ teebo,
> 
> ...


I know they're not settable. But I have no fish in it and our ambient room temp is always cold in this house. I think the plants will be happier warm than cold lol


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

GrampsGrunge said:


> Did you say you're letting someone else care for this?
> 
> Little tiny tanks are a bit fussy for a beginner to be managing.


Yeah, but I have had really good luck with small tanks and stability as long as they are heavily planted. The trick is emerging plants that have more access to the air, I have to add Nitrates to every tank I own.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

*I am trying to do a test run at home and see how I like the looks, also testing stability. I made sure to buy the tiny tiny gravel and now I do not like it, I always try hiding the dirt layer in my tanks with a taper but its too hard in a bowl. I will replace it all with likely ADA soil so the color is all the same, and dark. The light is 10,000K but I would end up running 6,500K*


















*I still like the magnification concept, checkout how the glass makes this micro gravel appear to be normal size, I can't wait to see shrimp under the same effect!*


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

What is the purpose of this project if you are only there one week / month? It's not really how the hobby works if you want something truly beautiful.


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I want to enjoy it when I am there, and get them into the hobby. I pick at my tanks too much, it will be nice to arrive to something grown out that I can make more drastic changes to. I may not do this there...the more I think for stability I may do a 5 gallon with a filter.


----------



## Algae_ (May 25, 2016)

sfshrimp said:


> What is the purpose of this project if you are only there one week / month? It's not really how the hobby works if you want something truly beautiful.


Who is to say how the hobby works? The purpose of the project is to create a low tech bowl - I see no issue with that.


----------



## sfshrimp (May 24, 2016)

Algae_ said:


> Who is to say how the hobby works? The purpose of the project is to create a low tech bowl - I see no issue with that.


He can do whatever he wants, and I hope it works out for him. I just think it's going to be a difficult journey to have a tank that sustains itself the way he probably envisions it, but keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## Algae_ (May 25, 2016)

sfshrimp said:


> He can do whatever he wants, and I hope it works out for him. I just think it's going to be a difficult journey to have a tank that sustains itself the way he probably envisions it, but keep us posted on how it works out.


Well yes - it most likely will have its challenges. Better to actually try and do it rather than just sit back and say, "It'll be hard".


----------



## Pattern8 (Dec 9, 2015)

I love these projects! Simple clean lines...the beauty is the simplicity Maybe use crystal red shrimp as they prefer colder temps 65-75?


----------



## Teebo (Jul 15, 2015)

I can not get crystal only red cherry


----------

